# Kinston NC



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I will be in Kinston NC in the middle of Sept for 3 or 4 days of meetings. I need to know what the closest pier or beach access is to Kinston so I can fish after the meetings in the evenings.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Bogue Inlet Fishing Pier or Oceana Fishing Pier will be the best bet, little over an hour from Kinston.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

closest pier is in Atlantic Beach, down rt. 70 across from Moorehead City.
It's going to be and hour and 20 min. drive. You can fish from the beach at Fort Macon, a little north of the pier (no driving on the beach, just walking, there is parking just over the dune line).

Not sure what access or fishing is in the Neuse River. It broadens out to salt at New Bern, about 40 mins down rt. 70 from Kinston.


----------



## fishwhenican (Jun 5, 2009)

I've fished from the public access areas in New Bern (Union Point, the old Neuse River bridge landing, and others) many times and seldom caught anything worthwhile. Sometimes there's a run of blues or trout, but other than that it's slim pickins. You can get to some pretty good fishing with a boat.
Around Atlantic Beach there are several beach access areas. If you drive down the road you can see the signs marking the areas.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I may try the pier at Atlantic Beach.


----------

